

Ask HN: GitHub journals? - Dewie

Does there exist some application or framework for writing journals that are related to some repository, for example hosted on GitHub?<p>Say you have a repository, for example on GitHub (might as well just be git, svn, etc., for that matter). Occasionally you might want to publish a journal entry, in which you write your thoughts about your current work and the current state on your repository. The journal itself is just a timestamp, the text that you&#x27;ve written in some format, and also a link to the current commit in your repository at the time of writing. This way, any future reader (including yourself) can easily see the context in which you were operating.<p>I&#x27;ve thought that this might be something that I would enjoy using, at least when the inspiration strikes or I have something that I feel I should document at a particular point in time. Like for example describing the thought-process behind the design that went into the code in the last, say, 25 commits (the journal could also link to the beginning, 25 commits ago, as well as the most recent commit at the time of writing).<p>Maybe this isn&#x27;t an issue at all and the best solution is the simplest: namely have a directory of journal-entries, wherein you commit journal-entries in discrete files (one for each timestamp).
======
blcArmadillo
I've actually had this exact same idea before. I registered the domain
gitchronicles.com for the project. But I also wasn't sure if it was something
enough people would find useful.

------
hashtree
GitBook may or may not meet your needs. I'd say so, personally:
[https://www.gitbook.io/](https://www.gitbook.io/)

------
minimaxir
Jekyll + GitHub Pages for that repository is sufficient for your needs.

------
kachhalimbu
gist.io[1] maybe? [1] [http://gist.io/](http://gist.io/)

